# Arsenic in Rice?



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

https://www.aol.com/article/lifesty...oning-you/21710871/?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00001389

I have heard this a few times before. Do any of you have some rice stored? Since I have a little, and imagine most of us do, this is an interesting story. I have a friend who has a severe reaction when she eats rice.

Popular method of cooking rice may be poisoning you
ALEX LASKER, AOL.COM
Feb 9th 2017 3:07PM



> Rice lovers of the world, we have some terrible news for you.
> 
> A study conducted by scientists from Queen's University Belfast found that boiling rice can expose those who eat it to unsafe amounts of arsenic -- yes, that arsenic.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

Arsenic comes in many forms and may be , in small quantities, an essential mineral in some of the organic forms often found in food naturally.

http://www.healthy.net/scr/article.aspx?ID=2004

http://www.supremefulvic.com/documents/html/organic-inorganic.html


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Arsenic is very common in the water here in Arizona. Wells are tested off and on throughout the state. Even springs (which many think are pure water) contain Arsenic and sometimes in high concentrations. 
It is obviously very harmful but it is a naturally occurring substance.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> https://www.aol.com/article/lifesty...oning-you/21710871/?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00001389
> 
> I have heard this a few times before. Do any of you have some rice stored? Since I have a little, and imagine most of us do, this is an interesting story. I have a friend who has a severe reaction when she eats rice.
> 
> ...


 Weedy sweety Laetrile is arsenic aka B-17. In a low dose it is actually good for you. The mayor of Atlanta Ga, had stage 4 cancer, and had to go to Mexico to get Laetrile treatment because it was against the big pharma laws to get it here. It saved his life.

We use to eat lots of rice in stir fry.it was simple to make and good for you too if we used non GMO veggies and didn't cook them to death. Cyinide is also found in apples, arsenic in apricots. I'm a firm believer in apples especially non concentrate juice when sick.

Sometimes I eat the apple seeds for the cyanide effect. And apricots for the arsenic. I consider it natural chemo.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

And which Atlanta Mayor are you referring to? I only recall Andrew Young as having cancer. His was a stage I prostate cancer treated with surgery - very curable.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

drfacefixer said:


> And which Atlanta Mayor are you referring to? I only recall Andrew Young as having cancer. His was a stage I prostate cancer treated with surgery - very curable.


 It was in the 80s and I don't remember his name. Why would I lie about it? He had a story in the Atlanta Journal. If you really want to dig it up go ahead.

Andrew Young was a damn liberal who finished off what was good about Atlanta. A black man that never saw a race card he didn't like. It figures you'd remember him. Once the card holders took over crime increased 100 fold. Gangs formed and people died and libs are proud of their what? 

I can also remember when most blacks went to church as did whites and families stayed together. Then came the destroyers who told them lies and divided us. Lied about history and the present too.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> It was in the 80s and I don't remember his name. Why would I lie about it? He had a story in the Atlanta Journal. If you really want to dig it up go ahead.
> 
> Andrew Young was a damn liberal who finished off what was good about Atlanta. A black man that never saw a race card he didn't like. It figures you'd remember him. Once the card holders took over crime increased 100 fold. Gangs formed and people died and libs are proud of their what?
> 
> I can also remember when most blacks went to church as did whites and families stayed together. Then came the destroyers who told them lies and divided us. Lied about history and the present too.


I didn't say you were lying. I just like you know how factual you are with your info and recollection. Atlanta had 2 mayors in the 80's. Maynard Jacksons term ended in 82 and Mr. Young was mayor for the rest. According to what I could find, he was the only one that had cancer and the articles I came across tell a different story than your memory.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

This has been going on now for some time and I believe is under study but the FDA has a good article on it.
FDA Explores Impact of Arsenic in Rice
https://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm352569.htm
Hope it helps.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Food Recalls also need a look and see.*

FDA;Recalls, Market Withdrawals, & Safety Alerts
https://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/default.htm

Even some pet foods have been recall.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

readytogo said:


> FDA;Recalls, Market Withdrawals, & Safety Alerts
> https://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/default.htm
> 
> Even some pet foods have been recall.


And this is the same reason that pediatricians do not advise giving kids under 4 rice milk. We used to think that small doses had beneficial effects. Prior to antibiotics it was a very commonly used "medication" to control syphilis chancres, skin lesions, and other fast growing maladies including tumors. If it worked well we would still be using it. Historically people think it worked because because the threshold of working vs not working was poor - piss poor.

Now we know that small doses impose cumulative risk over time. Acute high-dose exposure to arsenic can cause severe systemic toxicity and death. Lower dose chronic arsenic exposure can result in subacute toxicity that can include skin changes and skin cancer, peripheral sensorimotor neuropathy, diabetes mellitus, cardiovascular effects, peripheral vascular disease, hepatotoxicity and other conditions. Latent, or long-term effects of arsenic exposure include an increased risk of cancers, even after exposure has ceased.

Naujokas MF, Anderson B, Ahsan H, et al. The broad scope of health effects from chronic arsenic exposure: update on a worldwide public health problem. Environ Health Perspect 2013; 121:295.

This is also why the the common sodium arsenate ant killer, "Terro" was finally banned in 1991. Arsenic persists in the soil and doesn't break down and little ones were dying.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

drfacefixer said:


> I didn't say you were lying. I just like you know how factual you are with your info and recollection. Atlanta had 2 mayors in the 80's. Maynard Jacksons term ended in 82 and Mr. Young was mayor for the rest. According to what I could find, he was the only one that had cancer and the articles I came across tell a different story than your memory.


 Just ignore me when I'm in one of my negative rages about life in general. I feel off the political bad news wagon yesterday. I make my own self sick with all this crapola.

I also searched to find the article and couldn't. Me being the conspiracy theorist I'm guessing big pharma hid it. I was thinking it was Mayor Sam Massel. spl? I just remember the big write up in the Atlanta Journal Constitution.:wave:


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Just ignore me when I'm in one of my negative rages about life in general. I feel off the political bad news wagon yesterday. I make my own self sick with all this crapola.
> 
> I also searched to find the article and couldn't. Me being the conspiracy theorist I'm guessing big pharma hid it. I was thinking it was Mayor Sam Massel. spl? I just remember the big write up in the Atlanta Journal Constitution.:wave:


My intuition was that maybe you read something about arsenic use being helpful on a random website. I am not a defender of the US pharmacy companies. They have done wonderful things and accomplished amazing feats in medicine in the last 50 years. But some also have a record of putting profit over people. In many cases though thats pushing a drug with known side affects and managing PR to pay out legally less than what they received in profit. Its viewed as Business ins vs business outs rather than viewing those dollars as people. Its much more rare to try to suppress a "known" cure. Marijuana is the best example of this. Does it have benefits? - yes Does it have risks? - yes. Can pharma make money off of it? actually yes. They were once the largest supporters of allowing research to continue. It's the alcohol companies that put a lot of money behind the war on drugs.

Plenty of high profile people went to Mexico for treatments that other thought were suppressed here in the US because of "big pharma". Steve Mcqueen and Andy Kaufman are two off the top of my head. It didn't work out well for them. Thats why we have a number of independently paid academic researchers that study and review these claims. Not to mention, the US isnt the only player in the game. Academics are world wide and they freely public their information. If you're going to Mexico for treatments...its usually a bad sign. Most of the major break through in modern medicine are in Germany. Go there.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

drfacefixer said:


> My intuition was that maybe you read something about arsenic use being helpful on a random website. I am not a defender of the US pharmacy companies. They have done wonderful things and accomplished amazing feats in medicine in the last 50 years. But some also have a record of putting profit over people. In many cases though thats pushing a drug with known side affects and managing PR to pay out legally less than what they received in profit. Its viewed as Business ins vs business outs rather than viewing those dollars as people. Its much more rare to try to suppress a "known" cure. Marijuana is the best example of this. Does it have benefits? - yes Does it have risks? - yes. Can pharma make money off of it? actually yes. They were once the largest supporters of allowing research to continue. It's the alcohol companies that put a lot of money behind the war on drugs.
> 
> Plenty of high profile people went to Mexico for treatments that other thought were suppressed here in the US because of "big pharma". Steve Mcqueen and Andy Kaufman are two off the top of my head. It didn't work out well for them. Thats why we have a number of independently paid academic researchers that study and review these claims. Not to mention, the US isnt the only player in the game. Academics are world wide and they freely public their information. If you're going to Mexico for treatments...its usually a bad sign. Most of the major break through in modern medicine are in Germany. Go there.


 I agree. Marijuana is no worse than alcohol in most ways. Not against it being legalized as it does help some. Just afraid the big pharma will change the plant into another GMO and make it about as useless as some of the food we eat. I'm for research long as it is not just fro profit but guess that would never happen. Dr.s now have too many hurdles to get over,imo. Lawsuits without limits and politics have replaced the care of the dr in many ways. I think as hard as it is and the time it takes dr.s should be rich like they use to be. Any person putting in that kind of time and study deserves to live well.

I took hort and plant science was really hard. If I remember only difference in molecular structure is plants have cell walls and we have bones. I felt better after seeing the young people in the hall crying over test results since I was older.


----------

